# Jumps - tending to land on tail more



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

More practice I guess.
I have the same problem too. The other thing is I dont bend my knees enough so I cant absorb the landing enough and slip out.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bend your back knee up more when you're in the air and grab Indy. Look to past your nose of the board to spot your landing.


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks BA. Will give those tips a try -- starting with looking past the nose to spot the landing.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

get in touch with the bottoms of your feet and feeling your weight distribution. take off with weight in the front, and try to land the same or centered. even if you eat shit going over the nose instead of riding tail, that, imo is a step in the right direction.

the vids give the impression that these pros don't fall. heard one quote that they average like 1/6 tries. you will fall, alot, thats how you know you are pushing yourself. 1/5 is not a bad ratio, on a day i feel like a hero i prolly only get 1/2

learn to fall! possibly more useful than learning to land


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> learn to fall! possibly more useful than learning to land


Agreed!

10char


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks CassMT. Falling has definitely been a part of the progression. The particular jump I was on this past weekend, I probably had a 1 in 4 success rate initially and by the time I was done hiking it over and over again, I was probably somewhere between a 50-60% success rate. It wasn't a huge jump by any means, but we all gotta start somewhere


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

timmytimmytimmy said:


> Hey guys - spent Saturday working on a small jump in the terrain park. After multiple attempts and gaining more confidence in getting the required speed to clear the knuckle/flat portion of the landing, I am finding that I am still tending to land on the tail of my board.
> 
> Are there any small tips you could provide to help me lean forward more and stomp the landing centred? I've tried telling myself multiple times to lean forward but it doesn't seem to help. On second thought, I dont think I'm spotting the landing visually, just tending to feel it a bit more. Would diverting my eyes to where the front of the board lands be helpful?
> 
> Thanks


The two things that tend to affect your landing alignment the most are:

1) Spotting the landing as others have said - it helps you to align your body correctly to land evenly.

2) Popping properly off both feet as you leave the jump to set yourself up for a stable, balanced air.

If you do both of those correctly you should be able to land solidly on both feet. Beyond that, we'd have to actually see video of you jumping to say much else, but those two are the main things to focus on doing correctly.


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks these tips were super helpful. Went back to the same park, and spotting the landing & taking off even helped me land it every time (except once).


----------

